# bumps around eyes



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think that I would get them checked out. Anything with the eyes I worry. Are you using anything like a wet wipe when wiping her face?


----------



## jlthorsen (Jun 25, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> Are you using anything like a wet wipe when wiping her face?


I've just been using my fingers (although I do wash them so I don't think anything transferred from me) because she sometimes gets little crusties in the corners. I will bring her into the vet, but wanted to check if its some kind of allergic reaction or something more serious.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Without seeing/feeling them I don't know what they are. If the eye is not red or irritated and they don't hurt her when you touch them, you would probably be OK waiting a few days and see what happens with them. I assume you just found them? Could easily be an allergic reaction. They don't sound like anything I typically see.


----------

